# fnt 2 ttf



## mirco (Jul 17, 2015)

Is there a way to convert the .fnt-files from /usr/share/syscons/fonts to .ttf?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2015)

Untested by me, but http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17286/use-or-convert-ttf-font-for-console-use-in-freebsd suggests print/fontforge.


----------



## mirco (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. But the linked thread is, like most threads on this theme, about the other way round: trying to make syscons(4) (or vt(4)) use a preferred .ttf. Plus, it seems, print/fontforge can't handle .fnt (see fontforge(1)).

But, at last, I found some information on *BSD's .fnt:


> Which font file format is useful depends on the application being used. FreeBSD by itself uses no fonts. Application programs and/or drivers may make use of the font files.
> ...
> The .fnt suffix is used quite frequently. I suspect that whenever someone wanted to create a specialized font file for their application, more often than not they chose this suffix. Therefore, it is likely that files with this suffix are not all the same format; *specifically, the .fnt files used by syscons under FreeBSD may not be the same format as a .fnt file one encounters in the MS-DOS®/Windows® environment*. I have not made any attempt at using other .fnt files other than those provided with FreeBSD.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/fonts/article.html


----------



## mirco (Jul 27, 2015)

I got an answer at stackexchange:


> I think it's going to be tricky to find something to convert a `.fnt` file into TrueType.
> The former is a *raster font *and the latter is *vector based*.
> In addition, I believe the console font files used by FreeBSD and OpenBSD are not the same format as used by Windows, making finding a converter even trickier.
> 
> http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/217000/114664


----------

